# 2012 Halloween Costumes??



## Comatoad (Oct 31, 2012)

What are you wearing/dressed as this year? :D Submit photos if you can!


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 31, 2012)

Ooh, I was gonna make this thread, lol 
Anyways, I was planning to be Skull Kid or the Happy Mask Salesman, but I didn't make a costume or anything. So I'm being myself xD But I'm either just gonna hand out candy or play video games.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 31, 2012)

Myself. Sitting here, listening to Miku. If I still did trick-or-treating I'd probably go as a Nintendo character or Miku for the fun of it. =P


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm going as River Song, from Doctor Who. <3 Honestly I'm hoping we run into a Doctor tonight so I can walk up and say "Hello sweetie." xD


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2012)

I was planning on being an NCR Ranger Veteran, but I didn't have enough time to make the costume so I'm going as a zombie instead.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm dressing as a zombie hipster. Heheh.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 31, 2012)

I myself am going as one Vriska Serket.
feels good m8n ::::)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 31, 2012)

Me, sitting here listening to an awesome ANTI THE∞HOLiC cover trying to write horror.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 31, 2012)

I wore my friend's tiara to my midterm today... that counts, right? We were _fairy princesses_. It was the most I've dressed up in years.


----------



## voltianqueen (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's my family. I'm in front with the wolf mask, my sister beside me is Gamzee from Homestuck, my other sister is Lil Cal also from HS, my other sister is Gerard Way, and our friend is Stan from South Park. In the background is my cousin, who was waiting for her dad to pick her up from my house when this picture was taken, but she was going to be Harry Potter.







Here's me touching noses with my cat.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's my Doom pumpkin
Here's me, face painted to be a zombie and a bit of silver hair stuff that you can barely see

(Both were taken on my phone)


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 1, 2012)

I was going to dress as Zexion, but my black coat I ordered didn't come in time :(


----------



## Dragon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oooh, I was the Eleventh Doctor! Don't have any pictures though. Only about three people recognized me :U


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm going as Marth. I'm going to wear it to Anime Club's Halloween party, which is unfortunetly postponed until the 6th do to the power being out. I may-or-may not post a picture afterwards.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 1, 2012)

I was Lakitu! Went trick-or-treating because hell yeah, free candy! Then I played some Slender and Ao Oni.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 1, 2012)

I was a zombie for a party and then a slapped-together skeleton-come-lich on Halloween itself. I had a bowtie!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 1, 2012)

I went as a 1920's gangster because I couldn't think of a costume in time.  Next year I'm thinking of being Ash's squirtle but I'll likely have to make a costume... it'll be worth it.


----------



## Byrus (Nov 2, 2012)

I went as Freddy Krueger. My mask was a bit messed up, but otherwise I was pretty pleased with it. I don't know how the hell people thought my claw hand was a real blade though, it was pretty obvious plastic. People are paranoid about these things I guess. :P


----------



## Mai (Nov 2, 2012)

I was a member of Team Magma! It was fun, even though the costume didn't quite work out as well as I'd hope.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

*yawn* Went as a Fairy Princess....Which is cute but still no Ash Ketchum/Maka Albarn/Paula Polestar. XD;

I went through a cosplaying on Halloween fase. It was fun.


----------

